# Smokin' Strings



## txflyguy (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok, round two. String Cheese. Hope it turns out good as this is a first for me.


----------



## crazzycajun (Feb 26, 2018)

If you have a wife and kids it won’t last long


----------



## txflyguy (Feb 26, 2018)

crazzycajun said:


> If you have a wife and kids it won’t last long



It's the neighbors that I'm worried about!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 26, 2018)

That's a load of cheese!
Bet it's gonna be tasty!
Al


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 28, 2018)

I Love smoked cheeses!
Hope yours comes out great!

Trouble round here is, nobody else does.
I smoked up a 5 pound block, cut into smaller pieces.
Came out good, but I'm up to my ears now... LOL! :D


----------



## Goofball (Mar 2, 2018)

Wow I have smoked cheese for awhile now, never thought to do mozzarella sticks! How long do you typically smoke something that small?


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 2, 2018)

Goofball said:


> Wow I have smoked cheese for awhile now, never thought to do mozzarella sticks! How long do you typically smoke something that small?



I did 4 hours. The cheese took on a nice light golden brown hue. The temp was 65 degrees in the chamber. It will be ready in a couple weeks!


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 4, 2018)

Ok, having been sampling some. It is very good. But I think it will improve with age. The smoke flavor is a bit strong (I like that!), and it has just a hint of off flavor. In time that should mellow out.


----------



## Goofball (Mar 4, 2018)

I couldn't resist, my daughter and I made some this weekend too.


----------



## txflyguy (Mar 5, 2018)

Goofball said:


> I couldn't resist, my daughter and I made some this weekend too.



What kind of wood did you use? What was the temp in your smoker? How long? Good luck!


----------



## Goofball (Mar 5, 2018)

I used leftover Hickory from smoking some bbb, using the amazin pellet smoker maze thing. I think I did it around 4 hours like you suggested. Temp never got noticeably hot enough to even bother looking at the temp gauge.


----------



## idahopz (Mar 5, 2018)

Lookin' good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 5, 2018)

I Love Smoked Cheese, especially Moz String Cheese.
However I haven't done any in a long time, because cheese is so expensive at my stores.
I can often get "Choice" Prime Rib for less $$ than Cheese.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Mar 12, 2018)

String cheese is one cheese that I haven't gotten right. Both times I've tried, it seems to come out kinda rubbery, and I give to the guys at work. Who would probably eat smoked dog poo if I put it on a plate at work and said have at it. 

Chris


----------

